# Destroyer 350



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

i was just wanting to know if any ladies have had the chance to shoot a Destroyer 350? if so what did you think of it?


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I have not but I think Canam has, once she sees this post she will let you know!! I shot my daughters admiral yesterday, it has been a while since I shot a Bowtech but her draw is maybe 24.5 so it was hard to tell how nice it was...lol. It does shoot good though!!


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

I have shot the Destroyer and now have one on order. It's very smooth drawing for a speed bow. Still has that hump but not nearly like an 82nd. Well balanced and nada for hand shock. Some do not care for the grip but I actually happen to like it. FWIW, the 340 is a little easier/smoother drawing than the 350.


----------



## thebowgurusgirl (Feb 16, 2010)

doegirl said:


> I have shot the Destroyer and now have one on order. It's very smooth drawing for a speed bow. Still has that hump but not nearly like an 82nd. Well balanced and nada for hand shock. Some do not care for the grip but I actually happen to like it. FWIW, the 340 is a little easier/smoother drawing than the 350.


Thats awesome to hear,, good for you! My draw length does not work for the Destroyer. My boyfriend owns an archery shop and has sold many Destoyers thus far! It seems like everyone that shoots one wants one. I hope you have a great time with the new bow! Kudos to you :thumbs_up


----------



## tymommy (Feb 27, 2010)

I just shot the destoyer 350 last night. I'am selling my current bow to get that one. I have a Hoyt and what a difference in shooting. Just an overall smoother bow. I actually shot the 60# but they were able to get it turned down to 49.5 for me to shoot. You will love it!!! What a nice bow for ladies!


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

I have shot the Destroyer and LOVE it! I shot a Captain last year and the smoothness of the draw is comparable. The Destroyer may be a little stiffer, but it is just as smooth. I have one on order from BowTech and am anxiously awaiting it! As for the difference between the 340 and 350, the only difference I can tell between the two is that you hold your hand an inch closer at brace. They are blistering fast! I think that BowTech has found a replacement for the Equalizer; however, I wish they would figure a way to make a shorter draw as well. Maybe that will happen next year. That is one recommendation as a pro staffer that I will make.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

canam said:


> I have shot the Destroyer and LOVE it! I shot a Captain last year and the smoothness of the draw is comparable. The Destroyer may be a little stiffer, but it is just as smooth. I have one on order from BowTech and am anxiously awaiting it! As for the difference between the 340 and 350, the only difference I can tell between the two is that you hold your hand an inch closer at brace. They are blistering fast! I think that BowTech has found a replacement for the Equalizer; however, I wish they would figure a way to make a shorter draw as well. Maybe that will happen next year. That is one recommendation as a pro staffer that I will make.


 Canam

I will hold you to that!!!! Brace height too short for me on the Destroyer. I would indeed smack my arm. Not a big fan of that!! (maybe 10 years ago) Been thinking about getting a 2008 Equalizer. Hopefully they will have something I will want next year equal to the specs on that. Till then I will shoot what i got!!

K


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

*Pictures Please*

Doegirl

Lets see the pics of that new Destroyer!!!:teeth:

K


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

*Pictures Please*

Doegirl

Lets see the pics of that new Destroyer!!!:teeth:

K


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Admiral Vixen said:


> Canam
> 
> I will hold you to that!!!! Brace height too short for me on the Destroyer. I would indeed smack my arm. Not a big fan of that!! (maybe 10 years ago) Been thinking about getting a 2008 Equalizer. Hopefully they will have something I will want next year equal to the specs on that. Till then I will shoot what i got!!
> 
> K


The Destroyer 340 has a 7 inch BH. It's only 1/4 inch shorter than the Equalizer.  It comes with the roller guard and string suppressor. The suppressor should help keep you from slapping your arm. The 340 and 350 set up like my Captain did as far as the overall string angle. If you get a chance, shoot one to see how you like it just for kicks and giggles. It is surprising.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

well as you can see from my sig..i had to have one too! so now i am sitting around waiting on it to get here! my local shop is closed on mondays also so now i have to try to be patient untill tommorow to see if the ups man delivers it then!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

ladycritr-gitr said:


> well as you can see from my sig..i had to have one too! so now i am sitting around waiting on it to get here! my local shop is closed on mondays also so now i have to try to be patient untill tommorow to see if the ups man delivers it then!


Sounds awesome!! Bet you can't sleep at night...:wink: Can't wait to see the pics.

AV

Ps sorry about the double thread must of been on the send button one to many times.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

Admiral Vixen said:


> Sounds awesome!! Bet you can't sleep at night...:wink: Can't wait to see the pics.
> 
> AV


nope can't sleep at all..  but i dont mind it is gonna be worth it i am soo excited! i just wish it would hurry up and get here already!?!?!!?!? lol. i will for sure post some pics when i get it in my hands!


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

ladycritr-gitr said:


> nope can't sleep at all..  but i dont mind it is gonna be worth it i am soo excited! i just wish it would hurry up and get here already!?!?!!?!? lol. i will for sure post some pics when i get it in my hands!


 Sorry to post here ladies! Lady would you be able to get some arrow speed numbers when you get your bow in? I would really like to see what a D350 can do with a 25" draw at 70#'s.

Thanks and Sorry to bug!


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

There is no need for a 70# Destroyer 350 lol.  At 26.5 and 65 pounds, my husband has to use a 413 grain arrow to slow his down to 284 fps. It is hard to get an arrow to slow that sucker down!


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

Killratio said:


> Sorry to post here ladies! Lady would you be able to get some arrow speed numbers when you get your bow in? I would really like to see what a D350 can do with a 25" draw at 70#'s.
> 
> Thanks and Sorry to bug!


sure no problem...what arrow would you like to see go thru it? weight? what grain tip that type of thing...let me know and i will send one thru it. i shot a destroyer at 25" 68lbs at my local pro shop it got 314fps... i am crossing my fingers that mine should be in today!


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

canam said:


> There is no need for a 70# Destroyer 350 lol.  At 26.5 and 65 pounds, my husband has to use a 413 grain arrow to slow his down to 284 fps. It is hard to get an arrow to slow that sucker down!


 Mine is 27" at 61# and I am thinking I will have to go to a heavy arrow to slow it down some. I don't know how fast there flying though but I use a multipin sight and my 20 and 30 yard pins are going to be almost on top of eachother It is a lot faster im sure than my last bow and so easy to draw it made shooting realy enjoyable!

Lady I would like to see it with around a 365 grain arrow 100gr point if it's possible.


Thanks!


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

Killratio said:


> Mine is 27" at 61# and I am thinking I will have to go to a heavy arrow to slow it down some. I don't know how fast there flying though but I use a multipin sight and my 20 and 30 yard pins are going to be almost on top of eachother It is a lot faster im sure than my last bow and so easy to draw it made shooting realy enjoyable!
> 
> Lady I would like to see it with around a 365 grain arrow 100gr point if it's possible.
> 
> ...


ok i will get it done and let u know what the result is..


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

ladycritr-gitr said:


> ok i will get it done and let u know what the result is..


 Ty Lady!


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

Killratio said:


> Lady I would like to see it with around a 365 grain arrow 100gr point if it's possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


total arrow weight 365 or 465?


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

ladycritr-gitr said:


> total arrow weight 365 or 465?


 [email protected]#'s would be smokin but I would like to see 465gr actually. I am at [email protected] and thinking about going to roughly 410gr to get some better pin spacing. I don't know how fast my arrows are at 362 but pin spacing is way to close for my likes. I never had this trouble with my old 200fps bow 

Thanks


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

Admiral Vixen said:


> Doegirl
> 
> Lets see the pics of that new Destroyer!!!:teeth:
> 
> K


My bad, here it is with some accessories laying around the house until the new stuff arrives:


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

*Nice*

Very nice!!! Do you like it?


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

awesome!....do you like it?? mine still isn't in yet! ugh!


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

Absolutely. One of the best shooting bows I've ever owned. I'm used to those stiff drawcycles like on a 82nd. The Destroyer is nothing like that. This bow loads up right at the front and then a smooth pull through. The valley is generous, I could hold at full draw for what seems to be a small eternity. And the speed is there. With a 255grain arrow, I'm hitting 295fps @50lbs, 26" draw. So far, very happy.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

doegirl said:


> Absolutely. One of the best shooting bows I've ever owned. I'm used to those stiff drawcycles like on a 82nd. The Destroyer is nothing like that. This bow loads up right at the front and then a smooth pull through. The valley is generous, I could hold at full draw for what seems to be a small eternity. And the speed is there. With a 255grain arrow, I'm hitting 295fps @50lbs, 26" draw. So far, very happy.


Very cool, can't wait to shoot one myself.  Only afraid I will have to own one.


----------



## SNIPER2009 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've had the chance to shoot both the Destroyer 350 and the 340. Both are super nice, fast and quiet. If I hadn't just gotten my Sniper last year I'd definatly be having one.If you haven't had a chance to shoot one I'd heading to our local archery shop and try it out.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

*No Dealers Close*



SNIPER2009 said:


> I've had the chance to shoot both the Destroyer 350 and the 340. Both are super nice, fast and quiet. If I hadn't just gotten my Sniper last year I'd definatly be having one.If you haven't had a chance to shoot one I'd heading to our local archery shop and try it out.


Nearest Bowtech Dealer is 68 miles away!! A rarity here in Wisconsin. Everyone here is on the Mathews train!!!!


----------



## SNIPER2009 (Jan 11, 2010)

To bad you don't have a dealer close Admiral Vixon. Both the Destroyer 350 and 340 are awsome might be worth the drive. I understand the Mattews train we seem too have alot on the Hoyt train in Idaho.:shade:


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

SNIPER2009 said:


> To bad you don't have a dealer close Admiral Vixon. Both the Destroyer 350 and 340 are awsome might be worth the drive. I understand the Mattews train we seem too have alot on the Hoyt train in Idaho.:shade:


lol my old tech (Bow Shop) just got Bowtech back in his shop, so now it is only 16 miles away!!! I will have to take the trip. :shade:


----------



## SNIPER2009 (Jan 11, 2010)

Let me know what you think. Glad to hear you have Bowtech's close know.:beer:


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

My Destroyer 350 arrived. I shot it some and really love it! It is 26 inch 50#. A 300 gr arrow hit 277 fps and a 290 gr put me on the money for the ASA. It did 305 IBO. I'd take pics, but it is headed to MO to my friend Crackers to get touched up and his strings. I can only imagine how much better it will shoot next week when I get it back.  That is one sweet bow!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

canam said:


> My Destroyer 350 arrived. I shot it some and really love it! It is 26 inch 50#. A 300 gr arrow hit 277 fps and a 290 gr put me on the money for the ASA. It did 305 IBO. I'd take pics, but it is headed to MO to my friend Crackers to get touched up and his strings. I can only imagine how much better it will shoot next week when I get it back.  That is one sweet bow!


Wow 305 smokin!!! :tongue: Sounds great!! Just got a 08 Equalizer it's 25inch at 57 pounds getting set up to shoot it today. Also, Maybe get a chance at a Destroyer sometime this afternoon. Still haven't shot one but, boy I have my eye on one!!!  I have 2 equalizers, 1 Admiral, and 1 Guardian!! Hope I have room for a Destroyer...LOL I know once I try it,,,I will buy it.. God I hate to have to many!:embara:

Post Pics when you can canam!!

AV


----------



## tree_frog (Dec 17, 2003)

We have the wifes 350 set up at 46# 26" DL shooting a 262 gr arrow going through @ 281. She loves it and siad it's as close to the feel of her Eq that shes had. I don't think the BH will bother as many people as some have said, when at full draw it's about 37" give or take I haven't measured it but I think thats what makes this bow so shootable. 

Best of luck..


----------

